# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box  Medusa Box v1.1.2 - 12 HTC's added!

## hassan riach

Medusa Box v. 1.1.2 – added new models and features for a wide range of HTC models!  *Medusa Box v. 1.1.2 Release Notes:*  *Added the following models and features:*  *HTC Blackstone* - added *Dead Boot Repair*, *IMEI Repair*, *CID Repair*, *Unlock* (by code reading)*HTC Magic 32A/32B (Sapphire)* - added *Dead Boot Repair*, *IMEI Repair*, *CID Repair*, *Unlock* (by code reading)*HTC Jade* - added *Dead Boot Repair*, *IMEI Repair*, *CID Repair*, *Unlock* (by code reading)*HTC Dream* - added *Dead Boot Repair*, *IMEI Repair*, *CID Repair*, *Unlock* (by code reading)*HTC Raphael* - added *Dead Boot Repair*, *IMEI Repair*, *CID Repair*, *Unlock* (by code reading)*HTC Intruder* - added *Dead Boot Repair*, *IMEI Repair*, *CID Repair*, *Unlock* (by code reading)*HTC Desire* - added *CID Repair* and *Unlock* (by code reading)*HTC Touch Pro2* - added *CID Repair* and *Unlock* (by code reading)*HTC Wildfire* - added *CID Repair* and *Unlock* (by code reading)*HTC Diamond* - added *CID Repair* and *Unlock* (by code reading)*HTC HD2* - added *CID Repair* and *Unlock* (by code reading)*HTC Hero* - added *CID Repair* and *Unlock* (by code reading) *To resurrect these models perform the following steps:*  Solder JTAG cable to JTAG testpoints as explained in manual.Make sure that correct model has been selected from model list.Set Jtag speed to Auto (RTCK), select 1 MHz or more for I710/I718 (depends on connection quality).Select EasyRepair mode.Press EasyRepair button and follow Wizard instructions.After operation is successfully finished verify that new device appears in PC Device Manager to make sure that it has been recovered.Desolder JTAG wires.  *Download link:*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

